# Huilota... Morning Dove...Down.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hola,
Most of the time, I only have the chance to hunt inca doves where I live, they are very aboundant. Sometimes, I get to see white wing doves and morning doves, but I just can not get closer to 40 meters to them, before they fly away. On Friday 26th as I was walking along the Lerma river bank carring my encino Molota resortera, I was able to see a bird's head among the branches of a tree. I could tell that it was a dove due to its shape. I started to shoot at it, but the targer was very small to hit. After I missed three shots, I got a hit. I saw the dove to come down but, did not bother to see it fell to the ground, I just looked at where it fell among the bushes. I notice that it fell harder than most inca doves do, so I thought that it was a very fat one. Surprise!! When I founded it, I looked at and it was not an inca dove, but a mourning dove. I was so glad to see that finally, I got one of these doves. It was a nice feeling, but the dove tasted better. Saludos







.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shooting there, and nice catapult to


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Great shot carnal,

Nice recua too, I was wondering when you would produce more huilotas..What ammo?

Nico


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!! It must feel nice to nail it with one of your new slingshots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Great shot carnal,
> 
> Nice recua too, I was wondering when you would produce more huilotas..What ammo?
> 
> Nico


Nico,
Thanks for your words, It is always nice to read from you.
I mostly use taconite as ammo and I did not used a very large taconite pellet in this case. I was amazed how hard it hit the morning dove, since the pellet was small. Saludos Nico.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I have killed starlings with taconite, but it was either neck or head shots.. Otherwise the taconite does not have enough weight to kill birds with body shots. I hit a few starlings in the chest that flew with taconite so its head and neck shots only with the light ammo.

Good shot Xidoo

Nico


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting X


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Where are you getting your taconite? I assume you are using those balls that have been processed for the iron industry.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting Xidoo!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles,
Tocayo, Yes it was very nice to get this dove with my new resortera. I really love this *Molota*, it really gets the job done.

It is correct, the taconite that I use is thre same one that have been processed for the iron industry and I have used it since I was a little kid. It used to be aboundant at the railroad tracks, but not anymore. Still I love shooting with it, since river rocks at my area are not so good for shooting. Saludos







.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting X


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful slingshot and an awesome kill. I'm guessing taconite is bout the same as cement balls.??


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> great shooting there, and nice catapult to


gamekeeper john,

Thanks, I am glad you like the resortera. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> I have killed starlings with taconite, but it was either neck or head shots.. Otherwise the taconite does not have enough weight to kill birds with body shots. I hit a few starlings in the chest that flew with taconite so its head and neck shots only with the light ammo.
> 
> Good shot Xidoo
> 
> Nico


Nico,

Gracias carnal, you are right taconite is a little bit light for ammo, but you can compensate with high speed. I must state that body shots are only possible when the hit is done at the back. You hit a conguita at its back and it drops dead on impact.

Others and myself have shot birds and found that the taconite has either crossed side to side or had finished inside the bird's body.

Last time I shot starlings, I shot four out of a big gattering on the ground. They were so many of them that the ground looked black instead of gray. That day I just shoot as fast as I could and by the time they flew away, four where lying down dead. I still shoot at them in fly and shot another one down. Saludos.







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> great shooting X


e-shot, Natural Fork, rockslinger, mckee,

Thanks to all of you guys! I hope to bring a new story soon. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> That's a beautiful slingshot and an awesome kill. I'm guessing taconite is bout the same as cement balls.??


josephly's

Thanks, I am glad you like the resortera. Chepo gave me the fork, but I made the resortera. This is taconite:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taconite.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah Xidoo, finally the long awaited and cherished Mourning Dove, congratulations, I know you have been waiting for an opportunity at one. Great shot, enjoy the meal.
Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Ah Xidoo, finally the long awaited and cherished Mourning Dove, congratulations, I know you have been waiting for an opportunity at one. Great shot, enjoy the meal.
> Philly


Philly,

Thanks, you are right this was the long awaited and cherished Mouning Dove. I sure did enjoy the meal. Like somebody said "victory never tasted so good." Saludos







.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Eres muy bago amigo!

Muuuuuy bago!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Eres muy bago amigo!
> 
> Muuuuuy bago!


Master Chepo,

Orale, pos que me sabe algo mai?? Siempre es bueno saber de aste por aqui. Saludos carnalazo







.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent shooting,and a great looking catapult.


----------

